# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Lapin Malade

## narukan

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Robinson
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 6 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 60 - Oise
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour,
On a un lapin de presque 1an et demi
Ses parents sont, ils semblerait, des lapins extra-nain de couleur (et sa mere albinos)
Depuis un moment, il a un soucis mais même après un tour chez le véto, il n'a pas l'air guéri. (il a eu un traitement de gouttes)
Il a souvent la tête penché et perd souvent l'équilibre.
De plus n'ayant plus assez de temps à lui consacrer, je pense qu'il serait préférable de s'en séparer pour qu'il rejoint des personnes qui pourront mieux s'occuper de lui ... (surtout qu'il semble mal à l'aise en présence d'un autre lapin que l'on a)

C'est un petit gourmand et il est adorable.
Il léchouille et mordille quand on lui tends la main.

Son régime alimentaire est surtout du foin et des croquettes.
Régulierement, il a aussi droit à de la salade et de temps à autre des petits morceaux de pomme de terre et des epluchures.


Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas.

----------


## Gwenie

Pas de pommes de terre pour un lapin. 
Comme il n'est pas guéri, il est retourné voir le véto? Il faudrait qu'il en revoit un, vu son état.

Essayez de contacter une association NAC, vous avez la liste sur seconde chance.

----------


## narukan

https://www.secondechance.org/refuge...ments=1&page=2

C'est de ça que vous parlez?
Il est encore sous traitement quelques jours

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Bonjour,
Oui c'est ce site là.

Avez-vous consulté un veto spécialisé nac ?
Son problème fait penser à un soucis d'oreille (otite par exemple) ou e-cuniculi. As-il était testé pour cette dernière ? 

Il serait bien d'identifier le problème avant de le confier.
Peut être aussi que d'autres traitements seraient.plus approprié.
Après certains lapins gardent la tete penché et vive ainsi. Il faut adapter leur environnement. Mais ke vous conseille vraiment un deuxième avis veto nac.

Ensuite je vous conseillerais de progressivement changer l'alimentation de vos lapins.
Ils ne doivent pas manger de pomme de terre, où d'epluchures. Les croquettes sont à rationner voir on peut ne pas leur en donner.
Il leur faudrait du foin et des légumes tous les jours.
Vous trouverez plus d'informations notamment sur comment procéder progressivement sur ce site https://margueritecie.org/2016-03-15.../alimentation/

----------

